# New to the Forum dog food stain removal



## reggieBMD (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello every one I' am new to the forum I was just wondering I have a Bernese Mountain Dog and on his lower jaw there is redish food stains on the white part his lower jaw. How can I remove these stains. And also is there any shampoos you would recommend. Right now I' am using #1 All Systems Super Cleaning and Conditioning Dog Shampoo. Is that a alright shampoo to use?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. All Systems has great products. As to the staining, its most likely saliva stains, not food stains..unfortunately, saliva stains are just that..stains, and nothing is going to completely remove them. The show dogs have them too..they use chalk to hide them. Keeping that area dry is the best way to prevent them, but on many "slobbery/drooling" breeds, that is near impossible. You can try to lessen the stains by feeding a high quality food. Some will swear by adding yogurt, etc. and some of the tear stain removal/preventatives may work on the saliva stains as well..but very few of those are effective.


----------

